# Promethium relay pipes new GW scenery



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

new kit in this weeks white dwarf 









and rules ofcourse


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oooh me wanty!!!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

fancy stuff, I want that


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

kinda depressing scenery. they might even want 30 € for that shit. I could (and will) do better with some plasticard, rhino bits and wooden or plastic pipes. I was really hoping for something better. However the rules are cool. I might have found my new barricade of choice. Goodnight aegis, welcome relay pipes!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Tyranid players are either going to hate this or turn it into the Maginot-relay-pipes.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah nice piece to use as blocking terrain, but you would want to be holding it with meq, as anything less would easily go up in flames quite easily. Not for me but I can see a lot of people getting it to park on a flank or in front of an objective


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I just want it because it looks cool. It's nice that GW is making rules for scenery like this (and all the other buildings they produce) but I have never once remembered or wanted to apply them (or the rules for Mysterious Objectives, for that matter). GW makes some fine scenery though, coming out in time for my terrain build for a bigger board!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I am generally surprised that this finally saw a model released. I was sure that GW would abandon trying to make models for stronghold assault related buildings. I mean look at what happened to the illogically limited release of the void shield generator. 

Still I am generally glad to see a actual model for the pipeline despite the obvious fact that this was one of the easier buildings to proxy.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Cultist blob with flamers says hello!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

are we going to say something about this???










old box of the void shield gen...it shows the "promethium ipes"

i guess that we have been given a "new model"...in truth a rehashed piece of an old model...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Cultist blob with flamers says hello!


There are so much more efficient ways to get flamers in your lists... astra militarum are only the tip of the iceberg. I mean, Chaos (CSM and Daemons) already have 2/3rds of the Torrent flamers in the game, and many of those aren't locked in place to rearward in your deployment zone... as well as being AP3 (Baleflamer, BBoS, Pink Fire of Tzeentch) or AP4 at worst (Baleful Torrent).

So yeah, we already have highly mobile, lower AP torrent flamers--we're not the ones who benefit from this piece of terrain the most compared to, say, an Astra Militarum gunline with a 5-squad blob that has flamers, plus a SWS and PCS or two kitted out with them flames as well.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

CULTIST. BLOB. SAYS. HELLO. :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm always one for new pieces of Scenery. Just... no skulls, please.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Vaz said:


> I'm always one for new pieces of Scenery. Just... no skulls, please.


I was rather looking forward to dem skulls. 

Haha 

Remember the captain model with the skull everywhere?.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ he's the Chapter Master from the new Ultra-Skull chapter, isn't he?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> ^ he's the Chapter Master from the new Ultra-Skull chapter, isn't he?


Yeah, he goes by the name Skullvar Von Skelington, Hoarder of Skulls so Khorne-can't-have-any-more.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

venomlust said:


> CULTIST. BLOB. SAYS. HELLO. :laugh:


Costs less to get more flamers from Havocs squads.

*petty*


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Bring on renegade infantry squads from IA:13...
30pts for 10, 3 points per additional model. 5pts to upgrade to a flamer for 1 in every 5 models in a unit.
So base cost for 10 guys with 2 flamers is 40pts and add on 20pts per additional 5 guys inc 1 flamer.
You can also give them a heavy weapon for every 10 of them but that might not be great with starting BS of 2, though you can upgrade that.
Max squad size is 20, but you can buy a min/max of 3-5 units as 1 troop choice.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I love how making combos with this is springing up now when the rules have been out for _ages_ and it's by far the easiest Fortification to proxy/convert...

And for all you Chaos scum with your cute little Flamers, Purgation Squad with 4x Incinerators is the true path.

EDIT: Salamanders players will be pleased, they might get to use their re-roll saves against Flamer weapons more than once in every ten games!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

As nice as this looks i've got to agree with @neferhet I feel like this would be a waste of money for people as you could easily go and get more materials and build several for what GW is going to be charging for this. and the rules for this has been out for years with absolutely no change from what i can see. normally id say shut up and take my money but in this case... Nah, but thanks for trying.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> Bring on renegade infantry squads from IA:13...
> 30pts for 10, 3 points per additional model. 5pts to upgrade to a flamer for 1 in every 5 models in a unit.
> So base cost for 10 guys with 2 flamers is 40pts and add on 20pts per additional 5 guys inc 1 flamer.
> You can also give them a heavy weapon for every 10 of them but that might not be great with starting BS of 2, though you can upgrade that.
> Max squad size is 20, but you can buy a min/max of 3-5 units as 1 troop choice.


Hah! I see your heretical scum and raise you with 1 squad of D-99 Elysian Exterminators. You know what's better than 1 in every 5 men getting a flamer? EVERYONE getting a flamer. For 13 points per man. Which also practically gain preferred enemy against all xenos codecies. As well as funky WS4 and I4 (Because why not at this point).

That's not to mention their parent flying gunship hovering nearby.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Orks have a unit who all have flamers too, right?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Orks have a unit who all have flamers too, right?


yes, but overcosted. would not field them even with the pipes.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Pipes at 30 €. Yeah. Fine. :ireful2:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Considering that'll be around $36 at the LGS, it's not out of the picture just yet. I'm curious as to how long all the segments together are/what the layouts can be. While I realize this might very well be 'easily' built with some hobby supplies, building terrain has never been something I choose to do over building/converting/painting models for my various armies (or even playing the game, which takes more time out of a day than anything else). There's only so much time in my week for hobby stuff, and that time seems to be getting smaller and smaller every month. Shortcuts like this to well built and snazzy looking terrain is OK in my books, depending on the cost vs. the contents. If I'm paying under $40 for a decent chunk of scenery to add to the arsenal I am content.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Considering that'll be around $36 at the LGS, it's not out of the picture just yet. I'm curious as to how long all the segments together are/what the layouts can be. While I realize this might very well be 'easily' built with some hobby supplies, building terrain has never been something I choose to do over building/converting/painting models for my various armies (or even playing the game, which takes more time out of a day than anything else). There's only so much time in my week for hobby stuff, and that time seems to be getting smaller and smaller every month. Shortcuts like this to well built and snazzy looking terrain is OK in my books, depending on the cost vs. the contents. If I'm paying under $40 for a decent chunk of scenery to add to the arsenal I am content.


Pipes are $37 USD.

Plasma Obliterater is $83 USD.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> As nice as this looks i've got to agree with @neferhet I feel like this would be a waste of money for people as you could easily go and get more materials and build several for what GW is going to be charging for this. and the rules for this has been out for years with absolutely no change from what i can see. normally id say shut up and take my money but in this case... Nah, but thanks for trying.


Thing is self builds of scenery are a thing of the past for many, most gamers couldn't be arsed to make a hill these days let alone something as involved as this kit.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

SwedeMarine said:


> ... and the rules for this has been out for years with absolutely no change from what i can see. normally id say shut up and take my money but in this case... Nah, but thanks for trying.


 Yeah I used to use that infantry squad a lot even with the old rules. I remember attending a GW event though where they stopped me using my preplanned army list because I had void shield generators, but didn't have the official models for them (having been limited edition and selling out very very fast), Though my ones I thought looked good enough made out of various things like Bottles and cardboard tubes and stuff.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Zion said:


> Pipes are $37 USD.


They are $45 CAD, and with the standard 20% off the LGS does it'll be around $36 for me to buy.

Correction (if that's what it was supposed to be) unnecessary k:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Obliterator looks ridiculous. As if they've taken one of the old 3 up sized scullpts


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

PLASMAH OBLITERATAH!!!!!! :laugh:





bitsandkits said:


> Thing is self builds of scenery are a thing of the past for many, most gamers couldn't be arsed to make a hill these days let alone something as involved as this kit.


A very sad but true fact.....


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Considering that'll be around $36 at the LGS, it's not out of the picture just yet. I'm curious as to how long all the segments together are/what the layouts can be. While I realize this might very well be 'easily' built with some hobby supplies, building terrain has never been something I choose to do over building/converting/painting models for my various armies (or even playing the game, which takes more time out of a day than anything else). There's only so much time in my week for hobby stuff, and that time seems to be getting smaller and smaller every month. Shortcuts like this to well built and snazzy looking terrain is OK in my books, depending on the cost vs. the contents. If I'm paying under $40 for a decent chunk of scenery to add to the arsenal I am content.





bitsandkits said:


> Thing is self builds of scenery are a thing of the past for many, most gamers couldn't be arsed to make a hill these days let alone something as involved as this kit.


and that TBH is a huge shame. I understand why they're useful and why they're being brought out. But I think that most of us who approach this hobby from a painting and modeling aspect would rather make their own. By no means am I trying to knock anyone who would actually buy a set of these. rather the opposite. But i'm still in love with this hobby from back in the 2nd and 3rd ed days and when necromunda was just a new game. everything had to be scratch built and so many gorgeous pieces of terrain were made.


----------

